# Verschiebung



## Schagen (26. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub mehr brauch ich nicht zu erklären  :

IE:




FF:


----------



## Laser (27. Juli 2012)

Sieht nach einem fehlenden "clear:xy;" aus und das andere wird nen Padding/Margin sein. Benutzt du eine reset.css? Würde ich dir mal empfehlen.


----------

